# Streamlabs OBS an error occured with your output on hardware nvenc (new) and old...



## veny (Jan 17, 2021)

Ever since I got my new pc with 2070 super i7-9700k 32gb ram, etc... I've had this problem where every time I try to go live it auto crashes and keeps telling me the same message An error occurred with the output: Please check your streaming and recording settings. I attached a file that shows my problem. I've had this problem for weeks and it's making me go crazy if anyone can help me please let me know. If someone can tell me how to upload a log file from stream labs OBS I will upload that also.


----------



## veny (Jan 17, 2021)

I re-tested it on obs studio instead of streamlabs obs got the same message but I found the log file


----------



## qhobbes (Jan 17, 2021)

Update your drivers from https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/results/167753/
Update your OBS from https://obsproject.com/download


----------



## rockbottom (Jan 17, 2021)

No updates should be needed to fix your issue....

Set the Quality Preset on your Streaming Output.  Settings > Output > Streaming Tab

Disable the 2 second Stream Delay you have set.  Settings > Advanced > Stream Delay

Not needed to fix the issue but:

Your recording settings suck, use CQP & if you have encoding lag when recording, disable Psycho Visual Tuning

If you experience any system instability & are concerned about losing any recordings before they're finalized, save them as mkv & remux.

20:41:55.970: ------------------------------------------------
20:41:57.387: [jim-nvenc: 'streaming_h264'] settings:
20:41:57.387:     rate_control: CBR
20:41:57.387:     bitrate:      4000
20:41:57.387:     cqp:          20
20:41:57.387:     keyint:       120
*20:41:57.387:     preset:       default*
20:41:57.387:     profile:      high
20:41:57.387:     width:        1920
20:41:57.387:     height:       1080
20:41:57.387:     2-pass:       false
20:41:57.387:     b-frames:     0
20:41:57.387:     lookahead:    false
20:41:57.387:     psycho_aq:    false
20:41:57.387: 
20:41:57.394: ---------------------------------
20:41:57.394: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'adv_stream_aac'] bitrate: 160, channels: 2, channel_layout: 3
20:41:57.394: 
*20:41:57.397: Output 'adv_stream': 2 second delay active, preserve on disconnect is on
20:41:57.807: [jim-nvenc] get_encoded_packet: nv.nvEncLockBitstream(s, &lock) failed: 8 (NV_ENC_ERR_INVALID_PARAM)
20:41:57.807: Error encoding with encoder 'streaming_h264'*
20:41:57.807: Output 'adv_stream': stopping
20:41:57.807: Output 'adv_stream': Total frames output: 0
20:41:57.807: Output 'adv_stream': Total drawn frames: 836 (853 attempted)
20:41:57.807: Output 'adv_stream': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 17 (2.0%)
20:41:57.807: warning: 2 frames left in the queue on closing
20:41:57.813: ==== Streaming Stop ================================================
*20:41:59.750: encoder 'streaming_h264': Cannot set the scaled resolution while the encoder is active*
20:41:59.789: [jim-nvenc: 'recording_h264'] settings:
*20:41:59.789:     rate_control: CBR*
20:41:59.789:     bitrate:      2500
20:41:59.789:     cqp:          20
20:41:59.789:     keyint:       250
20:41:59.789:     preset:       hq
20:41:59.789:     profile:      high
20:41:59.789:     width:        1920
20:41:59.789:     height:       1080
20:41:59.789:     2-pass:       false
20:41:59.789:     b-frames:     2
20:41:59.789:     lookahead:    false
*20:41:59.789:     psycho_aq:    true*
20:41:59.789: 
20:41:59.796: ---------------------------------
20:41:59.796: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'Track1'] bitrate: 160, channels: 2, channel_layout: 3
20:41:59.796: 
20:41:59.799: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
20:41:59.799: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Writing file 'C:/Users/el pepito/Videos/2021-01-16 20-41-59.*mp4'*...
*20:42:00.238: [jim-nvenc] get_encoded_packet: nv.nvEncLockBitstream(s, &lock) failed: 8 (NV_ENC_ERR_INVALID_PARAM)
20:42:00.238: Error encoding with encoder 'recording_h264'*
20:42:00.246: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Output of file 'C:/Users/el pepito/Videos/2021-01-16 20-41-59.mp4' stopped
20:42:00.246: Output 'adv_file_output': stopping
20:42:00.246: Output 'adv_file_output': Total frames output: 1
20:42:00.246: Output 'adv_file_output': Total drawn frames: 23 (27 attempted)
20:42:00.246: Output 'adv_file_output': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 4 (14.8%)
20:42:00.246: Video stopped, number of skipped frames due to encoding lag: 7/14 (50.0%)
20:42:00.246: warning: 2 frames left in the queue on closing
20:42:00.248: ==== Recording Stop ================================================


----------



## veny (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm still getting an error saying an encoder error occured while streaming


----------



## rockbottom (Jan 18, 2021)

Post a new log w/streaming & recording sessions when you have a chance but don't start/stop them so quickly.


----------



## veny (Jan 18, 2021)

I only stream not record so I wanna figure out how to fix streaming only.


----------



## rockbottom (Jan 18, 2021)

The new log is showing this error now:
12:16:44.252: error:   Failed locking bitstream buffer: invalid param (8)
12:16:44.252: [NVENC encoder: 'streaming_h264'] nvenc_encode: Error encoding: Invalid argument
12:16:44.252: Error encoding with encoder 'streaming_h264'

Here is the link for the search results from the forum for that error





						Search results for query: error:   Failed locking bitstream buffer: invalid param (8)
					






					obsproject.com
				




According to both logs, it appears that you do have the latest Nvidia driver installed (461.09).  Maybe a clean install is in order.  FWIW, I'm using Studio Driver 457.30 without issue.

Some additional troubleshooting suggestions

Make sure you don't have too many encoder sessions active.  (3) is the max.

In both of your logs, your main monitor is showing up as:
output 0: pos={0, 0}, size={1750, 1080}, attached=true, refresh=240, name=VG279QM

But it's native resolution is 1920x1080





						TUF Gaming VG279QM｜Monitors｜ASUS Global
					

TUF Gaming monitors are ideal for competitive gamers on a budget, delivering a carefully selected set of high-end gaming features at palatable prices. Immaculate visuals are now within reach.




					www.asus.com
				




Try setting the resolution correctly & @ 120FPS for testing.


----------



## veny (Jan 19, 2021)

Yea, I play my games stretched resolution so do I set the streaming res to 1750x1080?
and I play 240hz so 240frames


----------



## veny (Jan 19, 2021)

I changed it and this is the log file.


----------



## Harold (Jan 19, 2021)

turn off the scaled output in settings - output.


----------



## veny (Jan 19, 2021)

Same error


----------



## Harold (Jan 19, 2021)

And if you switch your base and output resolution to 1920x1080?


----------



## veny (Jan 19, 2021)

same error


----------



## rockbottom (Jan 20, 2021)

So I had some time & did some testing today using your settings.  I was able to stream & record but couldn't reproduce the error that you are getting.  Even though I was able to make it work with your settings, my system did eventually become unstable & it had to be shut down (6700k/GTX-1660 Super).  I also looked at the manual for your monitor, you should change the resolution you're using (1750x1080) as it's not supported.  Go to Section 3.5 - Supported Operating Modes for more information.



			https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/LCD%20Monitors/VG279QM_English.pdf


----------



## veny (Jan 21, 2021)

Yeah, I display scaled it using something called cru so it doesn't damage anything and I get the same error with 1920x1080. Someone told me maybe I don't have enough watts but I have 600w with 2070super/i7-9700k which should be good. I don't understand why I'm getting this problem since I didn't have it on my old computer. What does the _PARAM thing mean? If I fix that I should be good, I just don't understand why its happening.


----------

